# PC Zusammenstellung (Gaming) für 1000-1500



## ChrisKSO (17. Juli 2013)

*PC Zusammenstellung (Gaming) für 1000-1500*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich möchte mir einen neuen PC Zusammenstellen, hauptsächlich zum zocken.
Preislich hatte ich zwischen 1000€ - 1500€ gedacht. Mit Monitor, da ich im moment einen Laptop bestitze.

Habe mir folgende Zusammenstellung ausgesucht, und bin auf eure Meinungen/Verbesserungen gespannt:

*CPU:* Intel i7 4770K (Tray version) (Übertakten möchte ich auf 4,0 - 4,5 GHz)
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-4770K-4x-3-50GHz-So-1150-TRAY_856449.html

*CPU-Kühler: *Thermalright HR-02 Macho
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Thermalright-HR-02-Macho-Rev-A--BW-_809693.html

oder Antec Kühler (mit nem anderen Lüfter)
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Antec-Kuehler-H2O-620-AMD-und-Intel_733680.html

*Mainboard*: Asus Z87-Pro
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...1150-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail_856331.html

*DDR-RAM:* 8-16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3 / 1600 MHz/ CL:9  (Sind 4x4 GB oder 2x8 GB Besser?, oder völlig egal?)
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...s-rot-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit_856469.html

*Grafikkarte:* 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...70-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_856384.html

oder 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II OC Echelon Bundle Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...undle-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_884250.html

*SSD:* Samsung SSD 128GB Pro Series
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...TA-6Gb-s-MLC-Toggle--MZ-7PD128BW-_814956.html

*Festplatte:* 1 TB WD Blue 64MB Cache 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...X-64MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-6Gb-s_806194.html

*Gehäuse:* Fractal Define R4 Midi Tower
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...wer-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_807433.html#reviews

*Netzteil:* SeaSonic 550W 80+ Gold
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...G-Series-Modular-80--Gold_812464.html#reviews

*Monitor:* 24" (60,96cm) Asus VG Serie VG248QE mit 144 Hz
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...chwarz-1920x1080-1xHDMI-1-4-1xDVI_829531.html

*Laufwerk:* LG DVD-RW
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-SATA-1-5Gb-s-intern-schwarz-Bulk_820275.html

Freue mich auf eure antworten, LG Chris


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2013)

CPU: sicher, dass es ein i7 sein soll? Bisher sind noch keine Vorteile zu einem i5 zu sehen, die den Aufpreis rechtfertigen, außer Du machst auch so was wie Videoediting oder so.

Beim RAM hast du nicht DDR3-1600 verlinkt, sondern DDR3-1833 ^^  es reichen DDR3-1600 aber völlig aus. Ich schlage dieses hier vor, da es auch nicht so hoch ist (könnte sonst vlt. beim CPU-Kühler Probleme geben) 16GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-1600 DIMM CL10 Dual Kit - Hardware, 

Festplatte: du baust da aber sicher noch ne normale Festplatte mit ein, oder? 256GB sind sonst war arg knapp, wenn Du da auch einige Spiele installieren willst. Für Spiele bringt eine SSD übrigens nix, außer je nach Spiel bessere Ladezeiten, d.h nur für Windows und alle "normalen" Programme + einiges an eigenen Dateien reicht eine mit 120GB völlig aus, zudem muss es so oder so auch nicht die "pro"-Version der Samsung 840, denn deren Vorteil liegt beim Schreiben, was für Dich im Alltag aber so gut wie nie wichtig sein wird. Interessant sind Lese- ujnd Zugriffszeiten, die sind auch beim nicht-Pro-Modell sehr gut. Ne Basic-Version in 120GB kostet unter 100€, eine mit 250GB ca 140€.

Gehäuse und Lüfter: das Gehäuse hat schon einen 140mm vorne und einen 120mm hinten, das erzeugt einen guten Luftstrom von vorne nach hinten. Da brauchst Du keinen einzigen Lüfter zusätzlich, und 4 schonmal erst recht nicht. Moderne CPU- und Grafikkühler sind sehr gut, die Gehäuse sind auch gut durchdacht, und bei CPUs ist auch die Temp nicht mehr der kritische Punkt, wegen dem ein Takt nicht mehr stabil zu betreiben ist. Das heißt selbst bei OC sind keine 4-5 Lüfter nötig. Zu viele Lüfter können im Gegenteil sogar den Luftstrom stören, dann haste nix erreicht außer nem lauteren PC     Wenn überhaupt, dann kauf halt nen 140mm und nen 120mm neu, FALLS die eingebauten zu laut sein sollten.

Der Rest ist gut, Mainboard ginge auch günstiger, aber je nach dem, wie intensiv und detailliert Du beim OC vorgehen willst, ist das okay- Bei der Graka würd ich die Gigabyte nehmen, die ist auch leise. Die Asus ist vlt noch nen Tick leiser, aber dafür kostet die halt mehr, und die soll wohl auch Probleme mit Spulenfiepen haben können.


----------



## ChrisKSO (17. Juli 2013)

mhh, bei sämtlichen Tests hat der i7 besser abgeschnitten. Weiß nicht wieviel glauben man den schenken darf, aber deswegen hab ich mir den ausgesucht. 

Zum Ram, jau falsch verlinkt. Meinte den 1600er. Den G.Skill Ram hat CL10 der Corsair CL9 von den Latenzzeiten. Oder ist das nicht mehr spürbar?

Bei der SSD sagte mir ein bekannter, ich soll die PRO nehmen wegen dem MLC Chip. Die Basic hat einen anderen Verbaut. Und klar ne "normale" HDD kommt noch rein, ne 1 TB WesternDigital. Aber hast recht, wenn mir die SSD für Spiele nix bringt, reicht ne 128GB. Kann man wieder bisschen Geld Sparen. Bei den "normalen" Festplatten kann man ja denke ich nicht falsch machen. 7200 rpm, cache und größe beachten. Oder sonst noch was ?

Was meinst du mit Mainboard ist okay? OC will ich ja machen mit dem CPU. Wlan und Bluetooth sollte dabei sein. Wie bei dem Z87Pro.
Hab jetzt nochmal ein anders, etwas teureres, Gehäuse oben verlinkt. Laut Bewertungen auch sehr gut.

Hab oben die "Teile" nochmal editiert und korrigiert.

Danke dir für deine Infos


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2013)

ChrisKSO schrieb:


> mhh, bei sämtlichen Tests hat der i7 besser abgeschnitten. Weiß nicht wieviel glauben man den schenken darf, aber deswegen hab ich mir den ausgesucht.


 welche Tests denn, und was genau wurde da getestet? Und wieviel schneller? Wenn es jetzt 5-10% sind, dann ist das halt zu wenig für den Aufpreis. Und zB hier http://ht4u.net/reviews/2013/intel_core_i7_4770_4670_haswell_cpus_test/index42.php  in Spielen grad mal 3% mehr als der i5-4670 bei 5 Games, die jeweils mit extra Grafikkarte und auch mit der internen GPU getestet wurden.



> Zum Ram, jau falsch verlinkt. Meinte den 1600er. Den G.Skill Ram hat CL10 der Corsair CL9 von den Latenzzeiten. Oder ist das nicht mehr spürbar?


 da merkst du nix von



> Bei der SSD sagte mir ein bekannter, ich soll die PRO nehmen wegen dem MLC Chip. Die Basic hat einen anderen Verbaut. Und klar ne "normale" HDD kommt noch rein, ne 1 TB WesternDigital. Aber hast recht, wenn mir die SSD für Spiele nix bringt, reicht ne 128GB. Kann man wieder bisschen Geld Sparen. Bei den "normalen" Festplatten kann man ja denke ich nicht falsch machen. 7200 rpm, cache und größe beachten. Oder sonst noch was ?


 nö, nur keine eco oder green nehmen, ansonsten kann man da nix falsch machen




> Was meinst du mit Mainboard ist okay? OC will ich ja machen mit dem CPU. Wlan und Bluetooth sollte dabei sein. Wie bei dem Z87Pro.


 ach so, okay - mit BT und WLAN, dann ist das natürlich passend. Ansonsten wäre es halt so, dass Du mit nem Board für 100-120€ idR fast genauso gut übertakten kannst wie mit einem für 150e oder mehr.




> Hab jetzt nochmal ein anders, etwas teureres, Gehäuse oben verlinkt. Laut Bewertungen auch sehr gut.


 das ist auch gut, beide sind gut. Ist dann auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## ChrisKSO (17. Juli 2013)

Hier ein z.B. Test: Intel Core i7 4770K im Test bei GameStar.de
und hier: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Haswe...7-4770K-Core-i5-4670K-Core-i5-4570-1071762/2/

Hab auch gelesen das bei dem i7 4770k, SMT die Spiele ausbremst, bei anderen wiederum Vorteilhaft ist?! Stimmt das? 
Ansonsten habe ich eine GoPro womit ich  mal was schneiden werde, aber nichts Professionelles.

Festplatte habe ich jetzt die WD Blue 7200rpm 64MB Cache genommen, mit 1 TB. Sollte erstmal reichen.

Noch eine Idee wegen dem CPU-Lüfter?! Der Macho soll ja sehr groß sein.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2013)

Also, bei den Tests siehst Du ja, dass es bei den meisten Titeln keine 10% mehr FPS sind. So was wie zB Crysis ist da eine Ausnahme. Es kann aber sein, dass in einigen Monaten ein i7 je nach Spiel dann doch mehr Vorteile hat - das musst Du dann selber wissen, was Du nimmst. Auf keinen Fall aber wäre ein 4670k in absehbarer Zeit schon zu langsam


----------



## ChrisKSO (18. Juli 2013)

Ich denke ich bleibe bei dem 4770k. 

Zu der GTX nochmal eine Frage, die gtx 770 Jet stream von plait, taugt die was? 
2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Die hat nochmal ein etwas höheren Takt und etwas günstiger.

Und, lohnt es sich die gtx 770 mit 4 GB zu nehmen, da sie "nur" 50 € teurer ist ?!

Hab mich auch noch einen anderen tft ausgesucht mit 144 Hz, laut vielen Aussagen soll man den Unterschied zu 60 Hz schon stark merken. Lohnt sich? oder zu übertrieben?

Danke und Lg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Juli 2013)

ChrisKSO schrieb:


> Ich denke ich bleibe bei dem 4770k.


 
Für Spiele komplett sinnlos.
Wegen ca. 2% mehr Performance fast 50% mehr Kohle.
Sechs „Haswell“ mit vier Kernen (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Selbst bei Crysis 3 bringts nix weil dort sowieso jede Grafikkarte limitiert
Sechs „Haswell“ mit vier Kernen (Anhang 2 - ComputerBase
Und ob die min-FPS nun ein wenig geringer sind bei dem EINEN Game ist auch nicht sooo wichtig.

Eigentlich nur nötig wenn man "angeben" will.

Steck das Geld lieber in eine größere SSD.
Dann kannst du mehr Spiele darauf speichern. Ist viel sinnvoller.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2013)

Die JetStream soll auch gut sein. Aber 4GB, das ist schwer zu sagen. Noch lohnt es sich nicht, und gibt es keinerlei Hinweise, dass sich das mal lohnen wird. Ausnahme: wenn Du jetzt zB echtes 3D nutzen willst, oder 2 Monitore oder so was, dann macht mehr RAM Sinn.

Wegen der Hz: es gibt Leute, die das Bild ruhiger und "flüssiger" empfinden, andere merken davon nix - ist auch ne Frage des Preises...  wenn dann am Ende einer mit mehr Hz vlt wirklich das etwas flüssigere Bild hat, dann bleibt immer noch die Frage, ob ein gleichteurer mit 60Hz nicht vlt das insgesamt bessere Bild hat, was Dir vlt am Ende wichtiger ist. Kurz: schwer zu sagen... "zu schlecht" ist einer mit 60Hz aber auf keinen Fall.


----------

